# Holey leaves ... nutrient deficiency?



## MSommerville (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi there. I’m nine weeks since set-up of my first natural planted tank and I’ve got pinholes developing in the leaves of stem plants and then leaf loss, despite vertical growth of the stems (hygrophila polysperma, cardamine lyrata, plus staurogyne repens). Non-stem plants seem to be doing well - two swords, dwarf sag, valisneria torta, hydrocotyle tripartita, Java fern, alternanthera reinickii mini, plus floating plants. 

I’ve seen a couple of sources online that give differing opinions on the likely nutrient deficiency - either potassium or manganese. 

32g tank, pH 7.8-8.0, ammonia 0-0.25, nitrites and nitrates 0, phosphate 0, GH 6 for most of the time since set-up, now 8 (after a water change). Organic potting soil under pool filter sand. 

Livestock: platy x2, lemon tetras x4, ember tetras x3, glowlight tetras x5, a few shrimp, and a growing number of ramshorn snails (not overrun, though). 

Feeding flake food for tropical fish, “bug bites” pellets, and tubifex worms occasionally. 

I had an issue with cloudy water for a couple of weeks following a change in my lighting period (shortened the afternoon siesta). It has now cleared with the addition of a UV filter and putting the siesta back to four hours. 

Any suggestions on which nutrient I should be trying to supplement? And how to? Diana’s book mentions that potassium should have good availability from fish food, but my particular ones don’t mention potassium as a supplement or provide any indication of how much of it they contain. 

It may be that these plants just aren’t good for my tank, and I’m ok with it if that’s the likeliest thing. However, I don’t want to ignore a possible deficiency and end up with other plants that are maybe less sensitive developing problems as time goes on ...

Thank you!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

You can add MgSO4, CaCl2, and K2SO4 (potassium) or KNO3 (potassium & nitrate).

Looks like your floating plants are out competing your submerged plants.


----------



## MSommerville (Oct 26, 2020)

mistergreen said:


> You can add MgSO4, CaCl2, and K2SO4 (potassium) or KNO3 (potassium & nitrate).
> 
> Looks like your floating plants are out competing your submerged plants.


Okay, good to know. I did let my floating plants stay quite heavy for a while, only taking out small amounts because I liked them. I thinned them out more significantly a week ago, so I'll need to be sure I thin them more in future.

Thank you!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

MSommerville said:


> It may be that these plants just aren't good for my tank, and I'm ok with it if that's the likeliest thing. However, I don't want to ignore a possible deficiency and end up with other plants that are maybe less sensitive developing problems as time goes on ...


Tank looks really nice and your water parameters are good. Let the strongest, most competitive plants win!

Since holes in the leaves often suggest a potassium deficiency, you could add KCl, a salt substitute available in grocery stores. However, if a potassium addition doesn't work, I would not worry. Some plant species are going to die out no matter what you do.


----------



## MSommerville (Oct 26, 2020)

dwalstad said:


> Tank looks really nice and your water parameters are good. Let the strongest, most competitive plants win!
> 
> Since holes in the leaves often suggest a potassium deficiency, you could add KCl, a salt substitute available in grocery stores. However, if a potassium addition doesn't work, I would not worry. Some plant species are going to die out no matter what you do.


Right!! Salt substitute. I've marked that in your book now so that I'll remember where to look for your suggestions on mineral additives.

And thank you! I've really enjoyed watching my tank develop over the last couple of months, but the reminder to let the plants duke it out is helpful ... quite trying to control it and let it be. (I wonder how long it will take me to get used to that? &#129299


----------



## trong (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi, 
All plants mentioned have a primary need.
Some have primary need of K, those might have pinholes.
Some might have primary need of N those might have stunting or loss of old leaves. 
Some might have primary need of P. 
Just a thought on where to start uncovering different issues existing at the same time.
Good luck it's not as hard as it seems at the moment keep making small changes in your daily routine. Start adding more k for say 10 days. Watch how that changes demand of N and P. N might drop off fast or P might do. Just notice and react slow. Think 5 to 15 days not daily. It's an engine or metabolism.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Potassium gluconate is another K fertilizer you can use. You can buy it online, grocery store, or a health nutrition store.


----------

